# Review of Del's 240 AEB-L



## Ratton (Nov 6, 2011)

This is Dels new design guyto of AEB-L steel and I find it to be a real winner! I am a home cook and have been using this knife for 99% of all my cutting duties over the last month or so since I first received this knife. It is not like I only have a few knives to choose from, as I can easily use a different knife every day of the month and not use the same one twice. (I am a knife knut!!)


This is a manly-man-knife, it is not a laser. When I first picked it up it felt heavy, as I have been using lasers for the last couple of years, but once I started using it I did not notice the weight as the knife is balanced perfectly for a pinch grip. I have been using this knife daily for almost every task imaginable and all I can say is that I love this knife!!


I have found this to be the perfect all-round guyto! One of the things that really impresses me is the pointy tip; I would call it a dagger style tip and it works perfectly for jobs that I would normally use a paring/petty knife for. In the morning I usually squeeze two fresh oranges for my breakfast OJ and after cutting the oranges in half I cut out the center core to make it easier to juice; for this task I would normally use a petty, but not anymore! Dels design works perfectly for this, whereas most other guytos the tip is too clunky for this job.


I have not been this impressed with a new knife in a very long time. The fit and finish is as flawless as you get in a custom knife! I chose the handle wood, Koa, from Burl Source and had it shipped directly to Del and the fit and feel is perfect. Del does pride himself on the fit of his wood.


Every part of the blade that would touch your fingers is nicely rounded and very smooth.
I really like his idea of convexing the blade, I find it effective on potatoes and even on squash, and it makes it very easy to scoop up food off the cutting board.


This is called a 240mm guyto, the blade length is 265mm from the edge of the handle to the tip and has a full 240mm, 9 ½ inches, cutting edge. The overall length is 400mm, just over 15 ¾ inches long. The blade is wider than most guytos, Id say the average is around 50mm, but Dels is 58mm and I really like this extra width. The extra width is one of the reasons the knife is heavier than the average, but I have come to really appreciate it. It feels really, really good in my hand.


The knife is 2.5mm wide on the edge, just above the heel of the blade, and 2.1mm half way down the blade and 1.8mm thick three quarters down the blade. It has a nice distal taper, and there is no flex to this blade, it is very solid. Did I mention how much I love the tip!!


I met Del at the ECG this year and he impressed me as a good person and a dedicated custom knife maker; his willingness to take constructive evaluation from his customers in the pursuit of making the best chefs knife possible proves to me he is a class act.


I highly recommend Del as a great custom knife maker. Did I already say that I love this knife!!!:thumbsup: :doublethumbsup:


----------



## thewildonions (Nov 6, 2011)

I have one on order, I look forward to being just as pleased as you!:happymug:


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the write up. I just got mine in a few days ago (in O1) and will be putting it through a workout over the next weeks and months. My initial impressions were much the same. Amazing craftsmanship, and it has some heft to it. I also noticed the length at 265mm was longer than I had expected. It is only .5 cm shorter than my DT ITK 270mm. When I have been comparing cutting, I actually used the DT for comparison. The handle on mine is amazing. It might be my favorite handle so far. But I will say that I have to get used to the heft w/length and the profile. I'm used to flatter profiles and lighter blades, but only cutting will tell the whole story. 

k.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm glad you fellows are enjoying Del's knives! Congrats to you and Del. I hope you're planning on posting an eval, as well, Karring.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 7, 2011)

Shiney stuff...


----------



## Hermes7792 (Nov 7, 2011)

Man... Seeing the reviews of them, makes me want mine even more!


----------



## cnochef (Nov 7, 2011)

Drool. Really can't wait to get mine now!


----------



## The hekler (Nov 7, 2011)

I just received mine in O-1 and can say it is long and wide, I haven't measured it but I would say mine is at least as wife as yours if not a tad wider and in the hand it feels even longer then it is. I credit this to it's unique profile. It's amazing what perspective can do, you have been playing with lazers and you found yours to be heavy, thick and that it did not flex in comparison. I was using a 240mm shige and found the Del gyuto to have a surprising amount of flex and to be quite thin, at the same time I was surprised by how light it was for it's size, yes it is heavier then the shige but with the added width and stabilized wood handle I would have thought it would be much heavier. I am going to use it for a while before posting a proper wrote up of my feeling for it but I have to say, it's something different and I am enjoying that.


----------



## El Pescador (Nov 7, 2011)

did anyone else get Del to make them a leather sheath?


----------



## tk59 (Nov 7, 2011)

DwarvenChef said:


> Shiney stuff...


Don't worry. For you, I'm sure he could leave some scale on there for a small fee.


----------

